# i need a driver for a 'Refine' plotter



## ezalife (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Guys,

i've purchased a plotter / cutter second hand (ok, stupid but cheap) but it the drivers disk is missing and i can't contact the guys i bought it off.

Can any of you help with a location i can download a driver from.

it's a Refine EH720 (which seems to be called a Refine EH721 in some places..)

thanks in advance for saving my butt!!

Rich

Ps. i've been told that 'all Chinese plotter are the same so you can use the any driver' can anyone confirm this if they can't suggest a driver location!!

cheeeeeeers


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Use the Roland PNC1000 driver. There is no disc. It should be on the list of available drivers in your cutting program.


----------



## ezalife (Dec 3, 2007)

cheers for that.

i've installed ArtCut 2005
which has the Refine EH721 in it's listing
but my plotter is connected via a serial to USB converter (supplied with plotter)

I am doing the following:

1. Install ArtCut 2005
2. Attach plotter & turn on
3. Opening ArtCut 2005, setting layout size and writing 'hello'
4. selecting Cut/Plot from the file menu
5. selecting the Refine EH721 from the Devices menu

6a. clicking Test :
brings up the Output to Cutter box
but the port is blank and everything else says 0 and when you click Start nothing happens

6b. click Cut/Plot
bring up the Output to CUtter box
Port is set to COM3 but greyed out
status says 'Finsih preparing data of Part 1!'

but i don't know what this error means.

i assume i'm missing a step here but my manuals don't really shed much light i'm afraid.

All help welcome 

Rich


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

I can't help with Artcut, but if the Refine cutter is selected and everything else looks good in Artcut and the plotter is still not cutting, the problem is the USB converter. I through it in the trash and connected to the serial port on the PC and it works great. If you don't have serial port on your PC, you'll have to go to Staples, Best Buy, etc. and buy a good USB/Serial converter.


Perhaps someone else with some Artcut experience can chime in.


----------



## ezalife (Dec 3, 2007)

hmm, ok.
well i'm running the cutter from a laptop but i guess i can find a desktop to test it out then go from there.

you don't have to install anything to utilise a USB/Serial converter though do you... or do anything special in ArtCut.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

There may be a software driver than comes with the converter. Either way, if you are using the one that came with the plotter, it needs to go in the trash. They are junk. Go to the store and buy a decent one and you should be back in business.


----------



## ezalife (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks for the advice Ross, i'll pick one up tonight!


----------

